# Naruto PS2 games Vs Current games



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 13, 2014)

Which Naruto games did you like the most? the 2D PS2 fighters. that would be the Ultimate Ninja series. vs the current ultimate ninja storm series.

Me. I liked the PS2 games. especially ultimate ninja 5. the open-world is really fun. rpg elements and all that is not included in the new ones. it was a little basic though. expected for old hardware.

and 2d battle mode is much better. 3D doesn't work well at all for fighting games. espcially for naruto with the abilities and the ultimate moves. though I wish there was some sort of 3rd person fighting mode. that would be epic. ability to use any of the character's moves from the anime.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 13, 2014)

Since Revolution I prefer Storm, but that wasn't the case before.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 13, 2014)

Went with Ultimate Ninja. I have fond childhood memories of it.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 13, 2014)

The PS2 games were garbage, tbh.

The new ones are at least packed with content, and the singleplayer seems like a good recreation of the anime.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 13, 2014)

I was able to come back to the UN games. Can't say the same for the boring ass storm games.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 13, 2014)

I liked the PS2 ones more.


----------



## teddy (Nov 13, 2014)

Can i cheat and take clash of ninja revolution 3 instead?


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 13, 2014)

ted. said:


> Can i cheat and take clash of ninja revolution 3 instead?



I never played it. but from a google. it looked like a cross between ultimate ninja and uzumaki chronicles. looks better than the current ones


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

Naruto said:


> *The PS2 games were garbage, tbh.*
> 
> The new ones are at least packed with content, and the singleplayer seems like a good recreation of the anime.



Nope  

Also, content-wise the ps2 games had like 4-5 different ougis for a single character excluding the partner ones. 

If you're talking roster, keep in mind that; 1) there wasn't that many character in the manga to begin with, and 2) disc-space limitations of course. 

I actually like the first ninja storm, the battle system was fun. And then online was introduced, and they had to strip it from all the fun shit it had.


----------



## teddy (Nov 14, 2014)

I remember having a lot of fun with ultimate ninja 3's customization system honestly. wish that was passed onto the storm series



ChatraOrChakra said:


> I never played it. but from a google. it looked like a cross between ultimate ninja and uzumaki chronicles. looks better than the current ones



the lag online was a killer but the gameplay overall was pretty fun and refined. had a nice, beefy roster to work with too


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 14, 2014)

ted. said:


> Can i cheat and take clash of ninja revolution 3 instead?


Same here. The clash of ninja games are awesome. They actually feel like Beat 'em ups unlike the Ultimate Ninja games...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 14, 2014)

Gekitou Ninja Taisen was too much Tekken for my taste, plus a lot of characters were missing.


----------



## teddy (Nov 14, 2014)

Eh, it had enough of its own mechanics integrated into it to help me not think i was playing a tekken clone. hell, something as simple as side stepping was even different

as far as i remember from revolution 3 it had everybody relevant to the arcs it portrayed


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2014)

I enjoyed the ps2 2d fighters, but it was a little slow for my tastes.  The gamecube version being more fast flowing, the ps2 version's use of tools was great.  It also had later characters sooner than the gamecube variants.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 14, 2014)

ted. said:


> Eh, it had enough of its own mechanics integrated into it to help me not think i was playing a tekken clone. hell, something as simple as side stepping was even different
> 
> as far as i remember from revolution 3 it had everybody relevant to the arcs it portrayed



The last one, Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX has the Kage Summit Arc Sasuke but somehow lacks Pain, Tobi, Konan and all the Kages ( Except the Raikage. )


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 14, 2014)

my favorite is ultimate Ninja 5. which was not released in the U.S.  man it was so much fun playing with my cousins. ahh. the current ones aren't terrible. but disappointingly cheap. and the 3d stadium just fucks up everything. wish they would make one more ultimate ninja game. or at least have a 2d mode in these ones


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ultimate Ninja 3 could be my favorite Naruto game. I like Storm Revolutions for the graphics, but for some reason the gameplay on the PS2 versions is more entertaining to me.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 14, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Ultimate Ninja 3 could be my favorite Naruto game. I like Storm Revolutions for the graphics, but for some reason the gameplay on the PS2 versions is more entertaining to me.



man i spend to much time on the pvp. the story mode for that one was underwhealming. just like today's storm games. a little better actually. but underwhealming. however it had such an excelent PVP battle mode. lol but itachi was so OP. my brother would beat me and my 2 cousins with him even though he plays the least. however in ultimate ninja 4,5. i use temari. i almost never lose. they need to remaster them and put an online mode


----------



## slickcat (Nov 15, 2014)

Accel 2 will always be my favorite loved the story move of Accel 1 where naruto or sasuke could beat up baddies and explore caves running in a zig zag fashion.

still waiting for an action adventure game


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 15, 2014)

The Supports of Accel 2 were broken, terrible shit.


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2014)

Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4 is the best Naruto game ever made.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 15, 2014)

I wish we get some sort of a game collection with all naruto games. i didnt play all of those wii ones


----------



## Enclave (Nov 15, 2014)

I'd love a jRPG, one akin to Ranma 1/2 Akaneko-dan.


----------

